# My SD card says it's "full".



## apup102 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a Nikon Coolpix L20, and along with it, a PNY Optima SDHC 4GB SD card.

I was at a concert so I took quite a few pictures. I came home, imported them, then deleted them off my SD card and put it in my camera. It said I could only take 15 pictures before it was full. I went to look on the computer and it said it had 38 MB remaining when I had nothing on it! I had to take a picture so I did so and went and imported and deleted it off the SD card.

Today, I looked at it and it said I could only take 8 pictures. I took 8 pics to experiment, then went on my computer again. With the 8 pics, it said I had 5 MB remaining. I deleted the pics and it still said I had 5 MB remaining. I deleted all files and folders and it STILL said 5 MB remaining. It's a 4 GB card!

What happened?? I'm on a Mac so for any instructions I need those instructions. Also, yes, I always eject it properly.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Constantly deleting pics to return the card to an empty state can eventually cause such problems. Occasionally it's good practice to "format" the card again to return it to an empty state. (Format it in the camera it's going to be used in, not with the computer). 

Your camera's menu system will have a 'Format Card' option in the tools menu or elsewhere (I'm not familiar with the Coolpix L20 menu, but 'Format' will definitely be in the menu system somewhere).

Formatting in the camera should also be performed when you insert a new memory card that's never been used before. This ensures that card and camera are acquainted with each other.


----------

